# Ardi goats



## hgvdhq

Ardi goats
Home
Saudi Arabia
Find - the Riyadh region
























































































I do not own goats


----------



## SDK

they're like the angora goats here.. but much cooler ears


----------



## AlaskaBoers

love them!! so noble. like a nubian, but deeper bodied, extreme ears and their coats


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice animals...  ..thanks so much.... for sharing with us  :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats

hgvdhq said:


> Ardi goats
> Home
> Saudi Arabia
> Find - the Riyadh region
> 
> I do not own goats


So these are not your goats? You don't own any at all or just these?


----------



## hgvdhq

Thank you


----------



## hgvdhq

sweetgoats said:


> hgvdhq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ardi goats
> Home
> Saudi Arabia
> Find - the Riyadh region
> 
> I do not own goats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So these are not your goats? You don't own any at all or just these?
Click to expand...

Previous images are not my sheep

:clap: 
I own a Ardi goat :gift: 
I do not have any pictures now


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Ewwwww that's weird. I couldn't get over the first kid's poor feet and legs. lol Those ears look painful to carry around they're so long! There's another breed of goat out there who has a strange face shape, its like an exaggerated Nubian.


----------



## DIESEL

what gorgeous looking goats  im in love .


----------

